# keskin



## alexisgtivr6 (Apr 4, 2005)

I want to see how GTI's look with Keskin KT1 Classic silver polished


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: keskin (alexisgtivr6)*

























jetta
















had to throw this pic in...
*the real deal*


----------



## Danza (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: keskin (TSMJetta)*

keskins are cute


----------



## MK3Serge (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: keskin (01Geezer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01Geezer* »_keskins are cute


----------



## MadEuro (Oct 2, 2006)

sick love that yellow one !!!


----------



## Vr6tillwheelchair (Jun 8, 2006)

the baby blue one is minty


----------



## TRAP STAR (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Vr6tillwheelchair)*

O.Z. hmmmmmm


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: keskin (TSMJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSMJetta* »_

*the real deal*









More of this please !
P.S. not to throw the thread off . . .


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: keskin (vwishndaetr)*

ps, search VDoubleUVR6


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: keskin (TSMJetta)*









pokage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## n0izepollution (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: keskin (Vayastyle)*

im not knocking any of these cars... but keskins look like such cheap knock offs


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: keskin (n0izepollution)*

It may possibly be the old style center caps that make you not like them. I just put a set on my GTi and they have a nicer-looking center cap with a gold ring around the Keskin badge. I really hate the old-style center caps...they are the same as the ones that go on the KT5. They did change them, however...and I believe it was fairly recently. I will take some pics tomorrow when it's light out...you will see for yourself soon enough.


_Modified by vwwolfpack at 1:17 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

the only set of kt1s i like don't say keskin on 'em


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (JRon24)*

Yeah, once my wheels see some use and get some pitting action going, I'm going to have them powdercoated and I plan on shaving off the Keskin logo on the spoke. I also might remove all the little bolt studs and have them filled it. But that's not gonna be for a while...I just put them on a couple of weeks ago!
Through my research, I found that some of the KT1s came without the Keskin logo. However, all of these came with the first-generation center cap. Like I said, pics tomorrow...you will see the nicer center caps that I have on my KT1s.


----------



## thurston moore (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: keskin (n0izepollution)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0izepollution* »_im not knocking any of these cars... but keskins look like such cheap knock offs









just a thought here.....
People should shut the **** up with their opinion BS about things here. The man asked for pics of Keskins. Keep it to that simple request.




























_Modified by thurston moore at 11:27 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (JRon24)*

My keskins have similar center caps to the wheels above, except they came in gold....arrrgh, I am going to bed. I promise I'll post pics tomorrow.
And also in regards to the black keskins...he has the "bolts" removed and is running no center emblem...maybe he damaged it taking them off to be powdercoated, and maybe he just didn't like them. I have no idea. I think it looks OK without filled-in "bolt" holes.
P.S. - They're not bolts, and they're not even metal


----------



## n0izepollution (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: keskin (thurston moore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thurston moore* »_just a thought here.....
People should shut the **** up with their opinion BS about things here. The man asked for pics of Keskins. Keep it to that simple request.


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: keskin (n0izepollution)*

You forgot the KT4/BBS mesh comparison! How could you forget it!
Right there you have KT3, KT2, KT5, KT1....and there's also KT7-9


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

sooo is this gonna turn into a wheel knock off thread??? 
whats wrong with providing look alike wheels at an affordable price???


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i like them with the simple design center cap better


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_sooo is this gonna turn into a wheel knock off thread??? 
whats wrong with providing look alike wheels at an affordable price???

Yeah, no hating on the Keskins, suckas....GTFO if you don't like 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (vwwolfpack)*

As promised, here is my 1996 Golf GTi 2.0l 8v with 16x7.5 ET35 all the way around with Pirelli P-Zero Nero 205/45 rubber on an H&R Cup Kit. I'm planning on getting some spacers for the rear sometime soon. Look closely at the reflection in the paint and you'll see a Touareg.
















Here's a close-up. I just washed the car yesterday, and then it had to go and rain. Typical Washington weather.







These are the 2006+ version of the KT1. They have the gold trim ring now instead of the silver. Before they went on the car, I was kind of speculative, but now that they are on there I actually like the small amount of gold for a little contrast. After 1 day the wheels are already dirty, but the gold is almost like a chrome-gold when it's clean, and the wheels are highly polished on the lip.










_Modified by vwwolfpack at 6:16 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: keskin (n0izepollution)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0izepollution* »_


----------



## sLowNgreen (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: keskin (PrupleGTI)*

are you guys saying keskins are knock offfffffs??????


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: keskin (PrupleGTI)*

You guys love to hate on the KT1 because it looks like an O.Z. Futura. I don't see you thrashing on Kerschers. They make a wheel called the Kerscher Futura that is a rip-off of the O.Z. wheel also.
Take a look here...
http://www.supremepowerparts.c...at=21
Oh dear, it looks like they have a bunch of copied wheels.







Oh, what ever will we do?








I think my next set of wheels is going to be something from Kerscher. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwwolfpack at 6:24 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## Venkman (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: keskin (vwishndaetr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwishndaetr* »_
More of this please !
P.S. not to throw the thread off . . .

Check out my photobucket...Im too lazy to post them all...I have several pics of this car that I found...it is one of my favorite cars!!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: keskin (alexisgtivr6)*

derek, car looks good.


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: keskin (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_derek, car looks good. 

Thanks. I think my next purchase is going to be some smoked Vento headlights. That'll finally complete all of the lighting.


----------



## widemk4 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: keskin (alexisgtivr6)*
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saalderink (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: keskin (widemk4)*

you guys think i could get away with some 17X8.5 17X10 Staggered Brock B1s for my 1998 Jetta MK3 GLX?..
or am i gonna have too much poke?


----------



## saalderink (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: keskin (saalderink)*

Keskins I think are on par with any good aftermarket wheel...they aren't cheapo's...and they aren't 5k a piece either. The monoblock ones are sweeet....







- and they ARE German so...makes since to put em on a dub...i have Italian wheels on my dub now - and I feel like a traitor... I think they have pills for that.


----------

